# Preping in advance



## chive5611 (Nov 18, 2014)

Annual freeze-out camping trip this weekend and I'm in charge of smoking 2 pork shoulders and about 75 wings (chicken). My question is, how far in advance can I get the dry run on both items and get them back in the fridge? Due to work schedules Id love to do it tonight. Chicken is being cooked Friday around 1p, and the pork will go on around midnight Friday into Saturday.

Any thoughts?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2014)

Freeze out camping.  That sounds like fun!

I suspect you meant "dry rub" in the question above.  No problem at all rubbing tonight (Wed), or even doing it last night if you did it, then smoking the chicken and pork this Friday.  Just keep it all in the fridge and cold once rubbed.  The rub will basically marinate the wings in their own juices.  Wrap the shoulders in tightly in plastic wrap once rubbed so the juices remain in contact with the meat.


----------



## chive5611 (Nov 19, 2014)

All wrapped, I was concerned with how long it would be good for in the fridge. I don't want to make anyone get the trots while camping.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 20, 2014)

The only issue I see is that the shoulders may have a hammy taste if there's much salt in the dry rub.  Not a bad thing IMO...

Have a fun and safe trip!


----------



## chive5611 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! And here's a bit of my new guy ignorance... What's IMO?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 21, 2014)

IMO - Texting lingo for "In My Opinion" which is the parent of IMHO (In My Humble Opinion) who also has the delinquent cousin IMAO (In My Arrogant Opinion).  Sometimes though it is all a PITB (Pain In The Butt), which could probably become a euphemism for IAPS (Injecting A Pork Shoulder).  Okay, I made that last one up but I LIKE it, IMO.


----------

